# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  New CTC user - Advice Needed

## Evilc

I am new to 3d printing so bear with me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Having bought a CTC 3D printer, I have printed off some of the usual modification items and I seem to be getting the hang of things with only a couple of "string" puzzles to date.

The advice I need concerns installing the pillow block bearings on the Y Axis shafts.

On my machine the plastic toothed belt gears appear to be a "push" fit on the shaft and to get the bearings on the shaft I need to remove the gear.

Any help/suggestions gratefully recieved  :Embarrassment: 

Cheers

EvilC

----------


## EagleSeven

> The advice I need concerns installing the pillow block bearings on the Y Axis shafts.


We found that those bearings a really Not needed.
since the belt-pulleys are at end of shafts the slight flex of shafts, at center, does Not effect print quality.

----------


## bigo93

Oh, I've seen videos showing they do improve the print quality.

Was thinking the same, but as above, mine are plastic too.
As well as changing the bearing to bronze bushings.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Oh, I've seen videos showing they do improve the print quality.
> 
> Was thinking the same, but as above, mine are plastic too.
> As well as changing the bearing to bronze bushings.


The videos I've seen show them worried about the Small flex of shaft
and about printing the pillow-blocks
but Never show flex at shaft-centers Causing a real problem.
It certainly does not in our printer.

It's the bearings, pulleys, spacers and belts, at ends of shafts, that are critical.

The bearings in pillow-blocks can put excessive pressure on shafts,
if not perfectly aligned, which is not good.
It's difficult to mount pillow-blocks correct distance from back and front of case or frame,
for correct alignment.
The whole assembly process is difficult also, with possibility of damage to other parts.

So why go thru all that Hassle if Not needed !

----------


## bigo93

Well as for the push on plastic pulleys.

I've been taking a few printers apart to see if I can get spare parts. None of them have the same stepper motors though in square casing.

They did have a lot of plastic parts such as gears and pulleys.
I just used a screwdriver to push them off.
You do have to be gentle though, since I was looking for parts, otherwise you may break the plastic pulleys.

I had problem printing circles, seller offered to give me a refund to buy metal pulleys though. Refund not sent yet though.

This one also has a template to help get the drill holes in the right place.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232678

----------


## EagleSeven

> I've been taking a few printers apart to see if I can get spare parts. None of them have the same stepper motors though in square casing.


Yes, I found that Not all stepper-motors are wired the same internally, also,
even tho they look the same and connectors look the same, 
They may not work until you reverse the 2 center wires at connector.
(wires can be reversed at either motor or at Mobo, to fix the problem)

(I reversed wires Inside of one motor, to fix it, but that is not easy)

----------

